# Passing the Australian medical examinations with high blood pressure on medications



## user_au (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello all,

I plan to apply for the Australian skill points visa and I would like to know if it is possible to pass the medical examinations with high blood pressure on medications?

Did anyone had a similar case and got the visa finally?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## arbie (Apr 23, 2013)

Ive read a lot was granted with high blood pressure issues. I think you should not worry because their main concern is mostly tuberculosis. I also have high blood pressure but when I had the final test, the guy told me it's ok and its normal since I am under medication and it is controllable. 

Goodluck.


----------



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

This was also asked yesterday. Just scroll down and you'll find a discussion. 

If it's simple hypertension then it's not going to be a problem. Blood pressure medication is cheap and if there aren't any more underlying conditions you should be fine


----------

